# Lyrics - Lifts me up



## HBas (Apr 12, 2012)

My son loves this song and now that I have read the lyrics, I love the fact that he loves it  Great song so I want to share part of it 

Pump it on - Toya deLazy

Ten toes walked me through some heavy blows 
I roam, the more I know the More I grow 
cause life is beautiful I don't regret this road 
I've lived to Know one life, one love, one flow you just gotta know... 

You know this life can crush your goals you gotta know you're not alone
It's in your mind you jail your soul fly free and live life

Chorus:
With my head held high I'll buck alone 
if it breaks my body or breaks my Bone 
why live to die when you can live to soar 
although, some of them will Love you and some of them wont 
high and low we all one we're marching on, 
We're striving on so come on everybody pump it on!


----------

